# The Park Poetry



## x highhand17 (Sep 22, 2006)

For English we had to write a free verse non rhyming poem about something true or a real feeling, and this is what i am thinking of turning in
dontlaugh haha

*The Park*
You don't know it, but sometimes i go to a park
Full of transcending memories and illuminating lights
Things I saw and things I want to see projecting through
Swinging by and by in dismay that my premonitions wronged me
Because every day I go and you're not there
While you haven't the slightest glimpse of this eternity
Not even a glance or knowledge 
of this lingering world I keep tucked behind my heart
I thought you knew of it once while I spent 8 months under the stars
But that was another hallucination and mirage that protected my vunerable heart from reality
The reality you choose and the reality you continue to choose
While you have no idea how much I miss you.


----------

